# Artic Silver 5 vs CM Thermal Fusion 400!!!



## CH@NO (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi.

Better to keep more atention the next time, I currently notice that my V8 Cooler came with a Thermal Fusion 400 grease, and I use Artic Silver 5 instead.

Seems that the Thermal Fusion is better, but I dunno how much the performance will increase???


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 22, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> Hi.
> 
> Seems that the Thermal Fusion is better




By what ?


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 22, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> By what ?



some ppl said that (on other forums), but they doesn't provide anymore info, kinda vague to me, It's 'cause that I'm asking here, maybe some of you has already tried this compound....also, I asked 'cause, if the performance is minimal then I really don't want to unmount/mount the cooler again, but if the performance gain is nice, then I think It'll worth the work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 22, 2009)

With something mounted like the V8 is, I would wait until you need to clean the cooler then try it out. At best its only a degree or two different, so I wouldnt waste the effort now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> With something mounted like the V8 is, I would wait until you need to clean the cooler then try it out. At best its only a degree or two different, so I wouldnt waste the effort now.



Agreed. Chances are that the stuff that came on the V8 already is better than AS5. AS5 by today's standards arent all that good for cooling what with the way technology is progressing and how hot they get. Thermal grease such as IC7 Diamond, MX-2, and OCZ Freeze are better to use.


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanx for the replies guys.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a gem!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233030&Tpk=Xigmatek
Been using it for about a month now. I've found it easier to spread than MX2 and Freeze and it's about as good. It was cheaper, but now it's about the same price.


----------



## spearman914 (Mar 22, 2009)

MX-2 for non-conductivity, and so easy to clean off with rubbing alcohol. Else leave the V8 stuff.


----------

